# Aquarium Salt?



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have read in many places that you can put a small amount of aquarium salt. I understand that it helps prevent disease. Just like if you gargle seawater if you have a sore throat. Well the reason for this thread is that I want to know how much salt do I put in 1 gallon and the right steps for it to be safe for my betta.

Sorry for the long text. 

Thank you in advance.:-D


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

Do not add salt to the aquarium unless your fish is sick. Your fish will benefit more from clean water and regular changes. The only additive you need is water conditioner, like Prime, to remove chlorine and other things in tap water.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

^ What he said.  It's _only_ used if your fish is sick, like has finrot or an open wound.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with Canuck Fins in that aquarium salt is not needed for long term keeping with this species of fish......when aquarium salt (sodium chloride) is used for the right reason in the proper dose and duration it can be a great first line treatment for many things that affect our fish

Long term use can cause resistant issues especially when used long term and in low doses........ when the fish gets sick the salt treatment may not be as effective and then you have long term effect on the kidneys of the fish especially in high doses long term...

The best way to prevent problems for the fish as already posted....fresh dechlorinated water from regular water changes...

Freshwater fish thrive with fresh water.......
To be a good keeper of fish you must first be a good keeper of water......


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lets say I don't know of its sick but i want to take precautions, is it still safe to add salt?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No.  The best way to prevent anything bad in fish is clean water.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Do not use salt all the time. It is not a good idea. Would you keep taking antibiotics to prevent cold/flu? As oldfishlady wrote, longterm use will cause resistance and it will not work when you will need it. Clean water and good variety protein rich food is the best for fish.


----------

